# Cyp. reginae



## tenman (Jun 1, 2013)

The tallest of my cyps (at this point) at 14" (all the others are about 10" tall), it is probably my favorite for the pink pouch. And of course it used to be native to this area until humans encroached on its habitat and now is only found in small pockets in remote areas.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice soft colour!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 1, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 1, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 2, 2013)

How long have you had your reginae? I bought one multi-eye last fall, and it's only about 3-4" now, and I'm in zone 6b/7a (you're further north).


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 2, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## tenman (Jun 3, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> How long have you had your reginae? I bought one multi-eye last fall, and it's only about 3-4" now, and I'm in zone 6b/7a (you're further north).



It's been two years since I planted it;I think it was marked NBS/BS when I got it.


----------



## chris20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Always a favorite. Thanks for sharing.


----------

